

Apple, Google join White House pledge to fight climate change - Zweihander
http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/27/white-house-climate-pledge/

======
drallison
Pledges are fine, but they do not really address the problem of global
warming. Congress seems to be totally unable to act rationally. The
Administration seems more interested in compromise solutions that kick the can
down the road than taking aggressive action.

To see how bad things are likely to become, read _Ice melt, sea level rise and
superstorms: evidence from paleoclimate data, climage modeling, and modern
observations that 2 degree C global warming is highly dangerous_
([http://www.atmos-chem-phys-
discuss.net/15/20059/.../acpd-15-...](http://www.atmos-chem-phys-
discuss.net/15/20059/.../acpd-15-20059-2015.pdf)).

